# Sight Fishing Reds in Ozello and Crystal River



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

@Jfack is from Ozello, isn't he?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

The main advice I can give is to give up on the idea of "sight fishing" reds on the Nature Coast. While sight fishing may be possible, a better bet is to "prospect" in spots where they're likely to feed. The most likely spots are around cuts and oyster bars. Look for spots where bait congregates and you'll probably find a spot where you can catch redfish.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

duppyzafari said:


> @Jfack is from Ozello, isn't he?


Yes

Dave, you fishing fly, artificial, live? Also, have you fished the area before? The water is very clear and easy to sight fish reds, but they will also see you easily so you have to pole and be very quiet. look for the pushes and sometimes you'll get lucky and see tailers, don't count on that though. Once you find good areas in some protected areas out of the wind you won't have too much trouble sighting them. I always fish ozello when I'm up that way. Easiest way to catch them is to find some moving water with mullet and toss a cut pin on bottom. We rig it so the weight is at the end of the leader, and the hook is 3-4 inches above it. 
If you are new to the area stare at a google earth map a while and make a plan. That area is sketchy with random rocks if you don't know where you're going. The bottom is not forgiving. You will need a shallow drafting boat for sure. On neg lows you might not be able to get into the ozello creeks and have to fish the outside islands.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I fish that area 3 times a month. While I am able to do a lot of sight fishing there are also a lot of times that the tidal movement of the water and breeze make it difficult. Also the depth in many areas means you wont be seeing tails. We also do a lot of "blind" casting at these times which really isn't blind if you know where to throw. It pays off big frequently.


----------



## chefdave (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Been there a couple of times in a skinny boat just idling around to get to know the rocky bottom. Going to throw some flies and have fun.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

What they said :>)). I am fishing this coming Wed. and Thur. in Ozello. 

I haven't seen a tailing fish up there yet but blind cast where there are mullet and where the creek run outs are... Hopefully one day I ill see tailers up there... :>))

Check out these links - 
http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?238039-Looking-forward-to-a-few-days-in-Ozello!!

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2017/01/13/big-bend-weekend-fishing-4cast/

I can let you know what I find if you are going after the 19th...


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Not to highjack the thread but :>))

Jfack and devrep I would really appreciate any advice on flies for this time of year? I fished with Alan Niblett (area guide) last year and he liked the spoon flies?? Any suggestions?? Shrimp? Small bait fish?


----------



## chefdave (Mar 13, 2014)

I'll be fishing Sun, Mon, and Tuesday, 15-17. From Crystal River, I'm going to try the outer islands on the low tide and hopefully make it halfway east towards the mainland at high tide. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Sounds good hope you tear em up. Weather looks pretty consistent hopefully their hungry and dumb :>))


----------

